
Git Is an Onion - cs_is_tough
https://iq.opengenus.org/git-is-an-onion/
======
Communitivity
Nice, but shorter than I would have liked. I did not see the true beauty of
Git until I delved into how it creates objects in the underlying hierarchical
persistent map in a file-store. I'd recommend this article series to start
getting an understanding of that file-store.

[https://www.daolf.com/posts/git-series-
part-1/](https://www.daolf.com/posts/git-series-part-1/)

